# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Το  Lyubov Orlova πλεει μονο του στον Ατλαντικο

## Express Pigasos

Δεν ξερω που μπορει κανεις να το καταταξει ...αλλα εδω και 20 μερες πλεει μονο του στον Ατλαντικο μετα το κοψιμο των σχοινιων του ρυμουλκου που το μετεφερε για διαλυση στην Δομινικανικη Δημοκρατια.. Το "Πρωτο Θεμα" λεει..


800px-MV_Lyubov_Orlowa_Petermann_Island.JPG

_Έχοντας για μοναδικούς επιβάτες του τα ποντίκια, το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα, ένα σαραβαλιασμένο ρωσικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, περιπλανιέται εδώ και ένα μήνα στον βόρειο Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό, με κατεύθυνση πιθανότατα προς τις ευρωπαϊκές ακτές, καθώς λόγω ενός νομικού κενού, καμία εθνική ή διεθνής δύναμη δεν επιτρέπεται να παρέμβει για να το επαναφέρει στο λιμάνι._

_Το καράβι, κατασκευής 1976, απέπλευσε κενό από τη Νέα Γη, το νησί του Καναδά, στις 23 Ιανουαρίου. Το ρυμουλκό που το καθοδηγούσε επρόκειτο να το μεταφέρει στη Δομινικανή Δημοκρατία όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης του παλιού κρουαζιερόπλοιου θα το διέλυε, κάνοντάς το παλιοσίδερα. Όμως την επομένη της αναχώρησης το σχοινί που συνέδεε τα δύο πλοία έσπασε._

_Το ρυμουλκό ήταν και το ίδιο σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση και για αυτό επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι Σεντ Τζονς, στη Νέα Γη, αφήνοντας το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα μεσοπέλαγα, να πλέει μόνο του σαν πλοίο φάντασμα. Οι καναδικές αρχές δεν φάνηκαν να ανησυχούν ιδιαίτερα για την τύχη του και την Δευτέρα παραδέχτηκαν ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα για το πού βρίσκεται το κρουαζιερόπλοιο._

_Σύμφωνα με την οικολογική οργάνωση "Ρομπέν των Δασών", το σαπιοκάραβο πλέει στα διεθνή ύδατα, χωρίς φώτα και χωρίς ραδιοφάρο για να εντοπίζουν οι λιμενικές αρχές το ακριβές σημείο όπου βρίσκεται. "Το πλοίο έχει πέσει σε ένα είδος νομικού κενού", είπε ο Τζάκι Μπονεμέν, ο εκπρόσωπος της οργάνωσης, επισημαίνοντας ότι "τα διεθνή ύδατα δεν ανήκουν σε κανέναν"._

_Εάν ένα πλοίο που μεταφέρει επιβάτες βρεθεί ακυβέρνητο στα διεθνή ύδατα ή παρεκκλίνει από την πορεία του ενεργοποιείται η Διεθνής Σύμβαση για την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής στη θάλασσα (SOLAS). Δεν υπάρχει όμως καμία σύμβαση που να επιτάσσει την ανάληψη δράσης στην περίπτωση άδειων πλοίων, πρόσθεσε ο Μπονεμέν, εκφράζοντας φόβους ότι μπορεί να προκληθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση ή κάποιο ναυτικό ατύχημα από την παρουσία του Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα στην περιοχή._

_Ο Μισέλ Κιμπέρ, δικηγόρος ειδικευμένος στο ναυτικό δίκαιο, διευκρίνισε ότι, απουσία μιας "διεθνούς λιμενικής δύναμης" η διάσωση του πλοίου επαφίεται σε όσους είναι υπεύθυνοι για την παρέκκλισή του: την εταιρεία που είχα αναλάβει τη ρυμούλκηση, τον ιδιοκτήτη του σκάφους, τους ασφαλιστικούς φορείς, το κράτος της σημαίας του πλοίου. Όμως, εκτός των χωρικών υδάτων, είναι δύσκολο να υποχρεωθούν να παρέμβουν, εξήγησε. "Δεν υπάρχει διεθνής αστυνομία, ούτε κάποια διεθνής δύναμη παρέμβασης" για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, είπε, τονίζοντας όμως ότι δεν πρόκειται για "νομικό κενό". "Το κενό δεν προκύπτει από τη νομοθεσία αλλά από το μη σεβασμό του νόμου", τόνισε._

_"Στα διεθνή ύδατα δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπερεθνική αρχή που θα μπορούσε να επέμβει", είπε από την πλευρά του ο Σεμπαστιάν Λοζιτέρ, μέλος της Γαλλικής Ένωσης Ναυτικού Δικαίου. Κατά τον Λοζιτέρ, το κράτος του οποίου τη σημαία φέρει το πλοίο θα πρέπει να είναι υπόλογο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα έχει σημαία των Νησιών Κουκ._

_Το πρώην κρουαζιερόπλοιο, που νομικά θεωρείται "εγκαταλειμμένο ναυάγιο", θα συνεχίσει να πλέει μέχρι να φτάσει, εκτός απροόπτου, στα χωρικά ύδατα ή στην Αποκλειστική Οικονομική Ζώνη κάποιου κράτους, το οποίο θα μπορεί τότε να παρέμβει, όπως υπαγορεύει η Σύμβαση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για το Δίκαιο της Θάλασσας, η λεγόμενη και Σύμβαση του Μοντέγκο Μπέι. Το πού και πότε θα γίνει αυτό παραμένει αναπάντητο ερωτηματικό._

_"Θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να προβλέψουμε την πορεία του", εξήγησε ο Κριστόφ Μεζοντιέ, ερευνητής στο γαλλικό ινστιτούτο ερευνών για την εκμετάλλευση των θαλάσσιων πόρων. Επειδή είναι άδειο, η πορεία του κρουαζιερόπλοιου εξαρτάται περισσότερο από τα κύματα και τον άνεμο παρά από τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα. Ο Μεζοντιέ υποθέτει ότι το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα, αν στο μεταξύ δεν βυθιστεί ή δεν προκαλέσει κάποιο ατύχημα, πιθανότατα θα κατευθυνθεί προς την Ιρλανδία. Το πότε θα γίνει αυτό είναι άγνωστο._

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε τώρα να κάνεις βάρδια το βράδυ και να το δεις καταμαυρο μπροστα σου!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Αντε τώρα να κάνεις βάρδια το βράδυ και να το δεις καταμαυρο μπροστα σου!!!!



Εγω παντως πιστευω πως καπου θα η θα εχει βυθιστει....

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Ρωσικό σαραβαλιασμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο πλέει ακυβέρνητο στον βόρειο Ατλαντικό
Τετάρτη, 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2013 

 

Έχοντας για μοναδικούς επιβάτες του τα ποντίκια, το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα, ένα σαραβαλιασμένο ρωσικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο, περιπλανιέται εδώ και ένα μήνα στον βόρειο Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό, με κατεύθυνση πιθανότατα προς τις ευρωπαϊκές ακτές, καθώς λόγω ενός νομικού κενού, καμία εθνική ή διεθνής δύναμη δεν επιτρέπεται να παρέμβει για να το επαναφέρει στο λιμάνι.

Το καράβι, κατασκευής 1976, απέπλευσε κενό από τη Νέα Γη, το νησί του Καναδά, στις 23 Ιανουαρίου. Το ρυμουλκό που το καθοδηγούσε επρόκειτο να το μεταφέρει στη Δομινικανή Δημοκρατία όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης του παλιού κρουαζιερόπλοιου θα το διέλυε, κάνοντάς το παλιοσίδερα. Όμως την επομένη της αναχώρησης το σχοινί που συνέδεε τα δύο πλοία έσπασε.

Το ρυμουλκό ήταν και το ίδιο σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση και για αυτό επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι Σεντ Τζονς, στη Νέα Γη, αφήνοντας το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα μεσοπέλαγα, να πλέει μόνο του σαν πλοίο φάντασμα. Οι καναδικές αρχές δεν φάνηκαν να ανησυχούν ιδιαίτερα για την τύχη του και την Δευτέρα παραδέχτηκαν ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα για το πού βρίσκεται το κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

Σύμφωνα με την οικολογική οργάνωση "Ρομπέν των Δασών", το σαπιοκάραβο πλέει στα διεθνή ύδατα, χωρίς φώτα και χωρίς ραδιοφάρο για να εντοπίζουν οι λιμενικές αρχές το ακριβές σημείο όπου βρίσκεται. "Το πλοίο έχει πέσει σε ένα είδος νομικού κενού", είπε ο Τζάκι Μπονεμέν, ο εκπρόσωπος της οργάνωσης, επισημαίνοντας ότι "τα διεθνή ύδατα δεν ανήκουν σε κανέναν".

Εάν ένα πλοίο που μεταφέρει επιβάτες βρεθεί ακυβέρνητο στα διεθνή ύδατα ή παρεκκλίνει από την πορεία του ενεργοποιείται η Διεθνής Σύμβαση για την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής στη θάλασσα (SOLAS). Δεν υπάρχει όμως καμία σύμβαση που να επιτάσσει την ανάληψη δράσης στην περίπτωση άδειων πλοίων, πρόσθεσε ο Μπονεμέν, εκφράζοντας φόβους ότι μπορεί να προκληθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση ή κάποιο ναυτικό ατύχημα από την παρουσία του Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα στην περιοχή.

Ο Μισέλ Κιμπέρ, δικηγόρος ειδικευμένος στο ναυτικό δίκαιο, διευκρίνισε ότι, απουσία μιας "διεθνούς λιμενικής δύναμης" η διάσωση του πλοίου επαφίεται σε όσους είναι υπεύθυνοι για την παρέκκλισή του: την εταιρεία που είχα αναλάβει τη ρυμούλκηση, τον ιδιοκτήτη του σκάφους, τους ασφαλιστικούς φορείς, το κράτος της σημαίας του πλοίου. Όμως, εκτός των χωρικών υδάτων, είναι δύσκολο να υποχρεωθούν να παρέμβουν, εξήγησε. "Δεν υπάρχει διεθνής αστυνομία, ούτε κάποια διεθνής δύναμη παρέμβασης" για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, είπε, τονίζοντας όμως ότι δεν πρόκειται για "νομικό κενό". "Το κενό δεν προκύπτει από τη νομοθεσία αλλά από το μη σεβασμό του νόμου", τόνισε.

"Στα διεθνή ύδατα δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπερεθνική αρχή που θα μπορούσε να επέμβει", είπε από την πλευρά του ο Σεμπαστιάν Λοζιτέρ, μέλος της Γαλλικής Ένωσης Ναυτικού Δικαίου. Κατά τον Λοζιτέρ, το κράτος του οποίου τη σημαία φέρει το πλοίο θα πρέπει να είναι υπόλογο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα έχει σημαία των Νησιών Κουκ.

Το πρώην κρουαζιερόπλοιο, που νομικά θεωρείται "εγκαταλειμμένο ναυάγιο", θα συνεχίσει να πλέει μέχρι να φτάσει, εκτός απροόπτου, στα χωρικά ύδατα ή στην Αποκλειστική Οικονομική Ζώνη κάποιου κράτους, το οποίο θα μπορεί τότε να παρέμβει, όπως υπαγορεύει η Σύμβαση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για το Δίκαιο της Θάλασσας, η λεγόμενη και Σύμβαση του Μοντέγκο Μπέι. Το πού και πότε θα γίνει αυτό παραμένει αναπάντητο ερωτηματικό.

"Θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να προβλέψουμε την πορεία του", εξήγησε ο Κριστόφ Μεζοντιέ, ερευνητής στο γαλλικό ινστιτούτο ερευνών για την εκμετάλλευση των θαλάσσιων πόρων. Επειδή είναι άδειο, η πορεία του κρουαζιερόπλοιου εξαρτάται περισσότερο από τα κύματα και τον άνεμο παρά από τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα. Ο Μεζοντιέ υποθέτει ότι το Λιουμπόβ Ορλόβα, αν στο μεταξύ δεν βυθιστεί ή δεν προκαλέσει κάποιο ατύχημα, πιθανότατα θα κατευθυνθεί προς την Ιρλανδία. Το πότε θα γίνει αυτό είναι άγνωστο.

ΠΗΓΗ: protothema.gr
Αναδημοσίευση

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Επανεμφανίστηκε το σοβιετικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο - φάντασμα**Στον βόρειο Ατλαντικό εντοπίστηκε το παγοθραυστικό Lyubov Orlova, το οποίο χρησιμοποιούσαν σοβιετικοί επιστήμονες για να κάνουν τις έρευνές τους στα παγωμένα νερά του Νότιου Πόλου και μετά την πτώση του καθεστώτος έγινε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 
***
Το MV Lyubov Orlova είχε χτιστεί το 1976 στην τότε Γιουγκοσλαβία με σκοπό να πλέει στα παγωμένα νερά της Βόρειας Θάλασσας και στην Ανταρκτική. Πήρε το όνομά του από την ομώνυμη ρωσίδα σταρ του σινεμά και αρχικά χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν πλοίο επιστημονικών αποστολών. Το 1999 ανακαινίσθηκε πλήρως και μετατράπηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με χώρο δράσης την Ανταρκτική, ενώ το 2002 εκσυγχρονίστηκε ξανά.
Σε ένα από τα ταξίδια του ωστόσο «έκατσε» σε αβαθή και στη συνέχεια κατασχέθηκε λόγω χρεών της εταιρείας και αποφασίστηκε να διαλυθεί σε μέταλλο για την πληρωμή τους. Κατά την μεταφορά του από ρυμουλκό ωστόσο έσπασαν τα συρματόσχοινα και μέσα στην κακοκαιρία το πλοίο χάθηκε στα νερά του βόρειου Ατλαντικού.
Στις αρχές του Φεβρουαρίου εντοπίστηκε προσωρινά, αλλά επειδή βρισκόταν σε νερά όπου δεν αποτελούσε κίνδυνο για τις εξέδρες πετρελαίου και τη ναυσιπλοΐα, αφέθηκε και πάλι στην τύχη του.
Προ ημερών εντοπίστηκε ξανά και σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες, πλέει ελεύθερο περίπου 2.400 χιλιόμετρα δυτικά της Ιρλανδίας...

Από Έθνος

----------


## Ellinis

Moυ κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχει πάει να το "τσιμπήσει" κάποιο ρυμουλκό. Νομίζω οτι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όποιος επιβιβαστεί γίνεται και κύριος του σκάφους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Moυ κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχει πάει να το "τσιμπήσει" κάποιο ρυμουλκό. Νομίζω οτι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όποιος επιβιβαστεί γίνεται και κύριος του σκάφους.


Έτσι είναι ¶ρη αρκεί να το βρούνε. Εδώ μέρες το ψάχνανε και το χάνανε. Φαντάζομαι ότι αν δεν βυθιστεί ή δεν εξωκείλει αυτό που λες θα γίνει κοντά στις ακτές της Ιρλανδίας ή αλλού.
ΥΓ Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έχει όμορφες γραμμές γενικά που παραπέμπουν στην γιουγκοσλαβική ναυπηγική τέχνη και πετυχημένη μετασκευή σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Θα μπορούσα να το δω να δουλεύει στην Ελλάδα επί ROC ή των πρώτων χρόνων της Louis.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι από κατασκευής επιβατηγά αυτό κ τα αδέλφια του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η προαγγελία έχει σταματήσει να ισχύει από προχτές (22/2):

NAVAREA IV 90/13 [1 of 1] 
WESTERN NORTH ATLANTIC.
1. DERELICT M/V LYUBOV ORLOVA ADRIFT VICINITY
49-22.70N 044-51.34W REPORTS TO CANADIAN 
COAST GUARD, E-MAIL: ECAREGSNF@INNAV.GC.CA.
2. CANCEL THIS MSG 221916Z FEB 13.//

Authority: CANADIAN CG 191908Z FEB 13.

Date: 
Cancel: 22191600 Feb 13
LyubovOrlova.jpg
(μπορέιτε να δείτε τις προαγγελίες στο Google Earth κλικάροντας εδώ.)

Οι Καναδοί το παράτησαν όταν πια δεν αποτελούσε κίνδυνο. Ο καιρός έχει φρεσκάρει για τα καλά και έχει μια από τις γνωστές φουρτούνες του βορέιου Ατλαντικού, ΄πως δείχνει και το δελτίο θυέλλης:

...STORM WARNING... .LOW 42N42W 971 MB MOVING NE 20 KT NEXT 24 HOURS THEN TURNING N. FRONT EXTENDS FROM LOW TO 46N41W TO 48N40W TO 50N35W. WITHIN 360 NM W SEMICIRCLE AND 240 NM S QUADRANT WINDS 40 TO 55 KT. SEAS 22 TO 35 FT. ELSEWHERE OVER FORECAST WATERS S OF 53N BETWEEN 42W AND 53W...WITHIN 660 NM E AND 420 NM SE QUADRANTS AND WITHIN 120 NM NW AND N OF FRONT WINDS 25 TO 40 KT. SEAS 14 TO 30 FT...HIGHEST S OF LOW.

Δηλαδή έχει πάνω από 6,5 μέτρα (22 ft) κύμα. 

Οπότε είναι δύσκολο να το ρυμουλκήσουν και σίγουρα ο ιδιοκ΄τητης δύσκολα θα πληρώσει για την διάσωση (salvage).
Ακόμα και να το κερδίσει αυτός που θα το σώσει στα δικαστήρια δεν νομίζω ότι η αξία του θα καλύψει τα έξοδα της ρυμούρκησης στο βόρειο Ατλαντικό με καιρό.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μετα απο καιρο εμφανιστηκε κοντα στις Βρετανικες ακτες !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Πρώτο Θέμα (όπως και άλλες εφημερίδες στην Βρετανια και την Ιρλανδία) αντέγραψε την είδηση από την SUN.

Από ότι λέει το BBC *εδώ* δεν ισχύει τίποτα και κανένας δεν έχει δει το κουφάρι από περσι τον Απρίλη. Είχαν προσπαθήσει και κάποιοι Βέλγοι ναυαγοσώστες να το μαζέψουν αλλά δεν βρήκαν τίποτα. 

Οι τύποι *εδώ* που ψαχνουν αν βρουν που ειναι το βαπόρι έχουν αυτό το χαρτη με τις αναφορες μεχρι τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη (2013)
1-s2-0-s0262407913623969-gr1.jpg

Μάλλον έχει βουλιάξει σε κάποια από τις φουρτούνες του βορείου Ατλαντικού.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε στην προηγούμενη σελίδα τελευταία φορά είδαν το κουφάρι τον περασμένο Φλεβάρη (19-2-2013) στο στίγμα 49° 22,70' Β 044° 51,34' Δ και ειχε βγει σχετική προαγγελία. Από τότε μόνο σήματα από τα EPIRB ειχαν λάβει.

Σημείωσα το στίγμα αυτό με κόκκινο κύκλο στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα του πλοηγικοί χάρτη του Βορείου Ατλαντικού και τον Μάρτιο (αφού το είδαν τέλη Φλεβάρη)
106mar_Page_1.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

Όπως βλέπουμε τα ρεύματα (που φαίνονται με πράσινα βέλη στον πλοηγικό χάρτη) ή θα το έχουν στείλει πάνω από τη Νορβηγία ή θα το έχουν στείλει στη Γροιλανδία, αν συνέχισε να πλέει. Είναι μακριά από τις ορθοδρομίες που ακολουθούν τα βαπόρια (είναι κοντά μόνο στις ορθοδρομίες από Σκωτία για Αμερική). Επίσης βλέπουμε από τις κόκκινες γραμμές ότι κατά 30% με 40% συναντάμε στην περιοχή κύματα με ύψος πάνω από 12 πόδια δηλαδή 3,6 μέτρα (οι κόκκινες γραμμές δείχνουν τα σημεία με την ίδια συχνότητα εμφάνισης κυμάτων με το ύψος αυτό) και όπως είδαμε στην προηγούμενη σελίδα το δελτίο τότε έλεγε για πάνω από 6,5 μέτρα κύμα.
Χωρίς πλήρωμα να μαζέψει τις διαρροές και τις ζημιές από τα κύματα και προφανώς χωρίς να μπορεί να γυρίσει στον καιρό αφού και πλήρωμα να είχε δεν είχε μηχανές υποθέτω ότι βούλιαξε σε κάποια φουρτούνα κι έμειναν τα EPIRB μόνο.

Τα ίδια πανω κάτω λέει και ο διευθυντής της Ιρλανδέζικης Ακτοφυλακής υποναύαρχος Chris Reynolds *εδώ*.

----------

